# Ludwigia arcuata v. ludwigia repens x arcuata



## chris_todd

Ludwigia arcuata and ludwigia repens x arcuata - are these two different names for the same plant?


----------



## ingg

Two different plants.

Repens has round leaves.

RepensxArcuata has narrow leaves.

Arcuata has needle leaves.


----------



## chris_todd

Thanks for the clarification, Dave. I was not sure, because ludwigia repens x arcuata is not in the plantfinder.


----------



## miremonster

L. repens x arcuata and L. brevipes seem to be very similar, what are the differences? Somewhat narrower leaves in L. brevipes?


----------



## bigstick120

brevipes is has a much thinner leaf then the repens x arucata. The brevipes tends to be more of an orange color then a red as well.


----------



## ingg

Brevipes is also a low bushy plant - I've never gotten it to get very tall, it side shoots and makes 5" tall bushes.

Arcata x repens acts exactly like repens, just with a narrow leaf (1/4" x 2", not needle like like Brevipes is) instead of the round teardrop leaf.


----------



## miremonster

OK, thanks!


----------



## Newt

chris_todd said:


> Thanks for the clarification, Dave. I was not sure, because ludwigia repens x arcuata is not in the plantfinder.


Yes it is: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=319


----------



## herns

ingg said:


> Two different plants.
> 
> Repens has round leaves.
> 
> RepensxArcuata has narrow leaves.
> 
> Arcuata has needle leaves.


4 year old good info thread!

Once I thought Arcuata is L brevipes.


----------

